# What is your favorite brand of chocolate?



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2008)

Mine is Ghirardelli's. :eat2:

Their 60% cacao dark chocolate is truly a mouthgasm.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 18, 2008)

Dromond said:


> Mine is Ghirardelli's. :eat2:
> 
> Their 60% cacao dark chocolate is truly a mouthgasm.



I know it sound cheap but i really love cadburys whispa's, sadly they dont do them anymore so i'll have to choose lindit white chocolate mmm


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2008)

I like Guylian Sea Shells and Snickers bars.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 18, 2008)

Cadburys Flake or Galaxy Minstrels please.

And Shazz - I saw a poster for Wispa just the other day so they might be coming back....!!!

Tracey x


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm a sucker for See's Candies. mmmmmm complete heaven!!!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 18, 2008)

you can buy them on "a quarter of" £2.25 for 5 bars, heres the link 

http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/cadburys-wispa-p-1153.html


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 18, 2008)

Im a Starbar :happy: and Double Decker :happy: addict, although most chocolate is yummy, Im not keen on white chocolate


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 18, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> you can buy them on "a quarter of" £2.25 for 5 bars, heres the link
> 
> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/cadburys-wispa-p-1153.html



You've just made my day


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 18, 2008)

I have to plug what I feel is the very best chocolate around, Gertrude Hawk Chocolates, http://www.gertrudehawkchocolates.com/index.cfm?act=shop. Growing up Easter wasnt Easter without this chocolate and a box of chocolate isn't a box of chocolate unless its this chocolate. My fave is the coconut clusters.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 18, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> You've just made my day



yay 

Its hard to resist ordering loads though!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 19, 2008)

Several years ago, I visited a gourmet chocolate show in Philadelphia, and I had the chance to sample some of "the best" chocolates in the world.

Now, I'm not a huge chocolate lover, but I became a huge fan of a small company called Seattle Chocolates.

Their stuff is very European tasting, not as sweet as American chocolates, but their flavors are very crisp and fragrant.

This is a pic from their truffle collection. They're moderately priced, at about $25 for 16 oz. of assorted truffles. I've sampled their entire collection over the years, and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 19, 2008)

I must admit- I eat chocolate almost everyday. I love it. I like most , even the not so fancy.
 But I have to say I hate Palmer chocolate


----------



## QueenB (Oct 20, 2008)

i don't really like hershey's that much... but i do love milk chocolate symphony bars :smitten:


----------



## Frankie (Oct 20, 2008)

I love Williams-Sonoma peppermint bark that's made with Guittard chocolate. I wait for them to release it every holiday season (it's available now for this year). Last year I bought about a dozen tins of it and made it last until early July.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 20, 2008)

Caffarel is my all time favorite, I like the dark chocolate in the dark blue wrapper. 

But I also like: Vosges, Dolfin, Chocolove, Dagoba, and some of the Lindt bars.

Tracy


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 20, 2008)

Moonstruck. Oh. My. God. Moonstruck. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 20, 2008)

I love Green & Black's plain chocolate... oh God now I sound like the inevitable person who says in a book thread that they're reading Dostoyevsky (to look academically cool) when really they've got a Jackie Collins by the bed... soooo, Im very partial to a Cadbury's Flake, a Bounty or a Star Bar too. I can't choose between them, it depends on my mood.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 20, 2008)

Kouskous said:


> I must admit- I eat chocolate almost everyday. I love it. I like most , even the not so fancy.
> But I have to say I hate Palmer chocolate



LOL -- I'm with you about Palmer chocolate...in fact I'm not sure it is chocolate.

I like Green and Black, Lindt, and See's. I know I am forgetting a couple but those come to mind first. I never did find Hershey's to be that tasty, but once I had the good stuff, I rarely eat anything Hershey's.


----------



## runningman (Oct 20, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I love Green & Black's plain chocolate... oh God now I sound like the inevitable person who says in a book thread that they're reading Dostoyevsky (to look academically cool) when really they've got a Jackie Collins by the bed... soooo, Im very partial to a Cadbury's Flake, a Bounty or a Star Bar too. I can't choose between them, it depends on my mood.



So Green & Black's plain chocolate is the chocolate eqivalent of Dostoyevsky? It must last really long!

Galaxy for me. They have replaced the 'hazelnut' with 'caremelised and roasted nuts' which is just :eat2: but any galaxy chocolate is good. Minstrels, ripple etc etc. Fortunately for me my g/f is a chocoholic and a big galaxy fan so there's always a supply in her fridge that I can steal. 

I know what you're thinking - yes I did put the supply in the fridge. What?!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 20, 2008)

is it sad that I miss butterfingers?


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 20, 2008)

runningman said:


> So Green & Black's plain chocolate is the chocolate eqivalent of Dostoyevsky? It must last really long!



Lol, no, it just means Ruby is really posh - and rich! xx
Tracey xx


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2008)

One of the best things to come out of the UK is the Bounty bar. Beats hell out of the mass market candies over here!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I love Lindt chocolate. The different flavor truffles are SO good.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

I have to say that Dove is my favorite, but I also like the mint meltaways which are made by The South Bend chocolate company. Excellent. 
http://www.southbendchocolate.com

I also love the Chocolate Charlie that is made whereI live, by the Claeys Candy Factory.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

View attachment 2443-22piece_224x224.jpg




Oh how I love Guylian Belgian sea shells. I would eat them all day long if I could.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 51996
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Guylian sea shell and i love Galaxy Minstrels too


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am soooooooooooooooo happy my loacal shop has whispas back!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM my fav


----------



## Cors (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't actually have a favourite - but I do hoard See's whenever I go to the US. Here I mostly stick with Cadbury's, Lindt and those lovely Terry chocolate orange pieces.


----------



## Hole (Oct 22, 2008)

Patchi is divine. <3


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cadburys is by far my fave brand of choclate .

Wispa and flakes are my personal faves .


----------



## Brandi (Oct 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 51996
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love these, and their big chocolate bar they have out. I just got a huge bar for 2 bucks...omg sooo good. It's not a mix of white and milk chocolate though...but soooo smooth!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess Hershey's since that's the only kind I know. And the chocolate in the M&Ms...

But I soooooooooo wish I had some of those Portland River Rocks and Chocolate fish again. THAT. WAS. AWESOME.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> is it sad that I miss butterfingers?



No! A fresh Butterfinger (and a Dr. Pepper) remains one of my most favorite treats of all time. Remember that its Nestle, and so it has some relation back to Europe... somehow.. 

I've yet to find a Bounty bar. The quest for the holy grail.. will continue.

I've sampled the cadburys.. and the toblers.. and I have a soft spot for Dark Toblerone.. but my favorite remains.. Hershey. I've discovered, btw, that Hershey's manufacturing plant in Mexico still churns out the Bar None (tm).

:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it odd that I don't like chocolate?


----------



## Jasminium (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite chocolate is Leonidas, this one called Manon Cafe is the best thing I've ever tasted. It's a white chocolate butter cream that has a hazelnut on top, super good. I could (and have) eat a kilo all by myself. The hot cocoa is hella good too.


http://www.leonidas.com/


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a question. What are you referring to when you say Bounty bar? 

Many years ago when I lived in NJ, there was a candy bar called a Bounty bar. It was coconut with lucious milk chocolate coating. Better than Mounds by a long run. A large, black, bald man was the guy on the commercial. He had an accent and the commercial was about the Bounty bar bringing the taste of the tropics. I have not seen it in years. 

However, there is a small ice cream place down here that makes homemade icecream and they sell coconut twirl ice cream that tastes EXACTLY like a bounty bar. 

Just wondering if this is the same candy bar and if it is available somewhere now. Thanks!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 27, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I have a question. What are you referring to when you say Bounty bar?
> 
> Many years ago when I lived in NJ, there was a candy bar called a Bounty bar. It was coconut with lucious milk chocolate coating. Better than Mounds by a long run. A large, black, bald man was the guy on the commercial. He had an accent and the commercial was about the Bounty bar bringing the taste of the tropics. I have not seen it in years. /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Miss Toodles, that is the one. I have not seen them for years. Now I will go on a hunt to see if I can find them around here. Years ago I looked for them back in NJ and couldn't find them. Maybe they had a hiatus and got brought back. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Eden (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the Lindt truffles with white chocolate on the inside and milk chocolate on the outside...mmmmm! Also, Cadbury chocolate is yummy because it's so rich and creamy!


----------



## Alison1974 (Oct 27, 2008)

Another vote for Cadbury, I even like those Creme Eggs they make...but it grosses my hubby out!


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 28, 2008)

My sister and I are in love with these. It is very rare that I come across them but they are so yummy 

View attachment candy.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 28, 2008)

Alison1974 said:


> Another vote for Cadbury, I even like those Creme Eggs they make...but it grosses my hubby out!


 
When I was younger it grossed me out to open one up and see the insides of it, too. One day I just said "Its just creme filling...try it". Now, I cannot resist them.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Oct 28, 2008)

Dromond said:


> Mine is Ghirardelli's. :eat2:
> 
> Their 60% cacao dark chocolate is truly a mouthgasm.



---Godiva and Ferrero Rocher, and I know people will say, eh, pffffft....there are BETTER brands out there...well, yes I know those are not the most expensive brands to enjoy...I would like to try the even fancier kinds someday.

My s/other likes Hershey bars...he does not care for dark chocolate at all. I am not sure how he feels about white chocolate...I know he loves milk chocolate.

Here is a gal...

http://www.leilanissugarfree.com/favorite.htm

who feels that...."Russell Stover Sugar Free Candy is the BEST!"

She has a list of all she likes the best, as far as her favorite sugar-free products go.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

I had this stuff when I was in Israel. It's pretty much the most amazing chocolate I have had in a long time. And if you ever get the chance, you should try their "exploding" chocolate. Pop Rocks + chocolate


----------



## Mythik (Oct 28, 2008)

Blanxart, from Barcelona. It's hard to find, expensive, and exquisite. :eat2:

www.blanxart.com


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 28, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I have a question. What are you referring to when you say Bounty bar?
> 
> Many years ago when I lived in NJ, there was a candy bar called a Bounty bar. It was coconut with lucious milk chocolate coating. Better than Mounds by a long run. A large, black, bald man was the guy on the commercial. He had an accent and the commercial was about the Bounty bar bringing the taste of the tropics. I have not seen it in years.
> 
> ...



Yes I meant the Bounty bar. There have been lots of bounty commercials here over the years, some had the line "These are the Bounty hunters, they come in search of paradise" and all I think had the line "Bounty - the taste of paradise". I love them! We also now have Bounty ice creams which are just like the chocolate bar, come in two pieces too, theyre delish! 

Several bounty ads here http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bmwSRQwJDRA&feature=related

You should watch some of the flake ads, theyre hilariously phallic.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 28, 2008)

These guys (Joseph Schmidt's Chocolates) make totally awesome, incredible chocolate. All their truffles are _amazing._ On the pricey end for chocolate, but worth it. (They do mail order.) If you're ever in the Bay Area they're available at most Andronico's supermarkets.

https://www.artisanconfection.com/stores/josephschmidt/default.asp 

View attachment 18020.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Yes I meant the Bounty bar. There have been lots of bounty commercials here over the years, some had the line "These are the Bounty hunters, they come in search of paradise" and all I think had the line "Bounty - the taste of paradise". I love them! We also now have Bounty ice creams which are just like the chocolate bar, come in two pieces too, theyre delish!
> 
> Several bounty ads here http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bmwSRQwJDRA&feature=related
> 
> You should watch some of the flake ads, theyre hilariously phallic.



Thanks for the link. I can't believe that I have missed out all these years on candy that I love. And the ice cream must be awesome. I know for sure what I will be looking for this weekend.:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a chocolate junky!  My favorites depend on my mood, but here's a list of one's that usually fit the bill:

Cadbury's Milk Chocolate (I even like the Fruit & Nut, and Carmello ones)
Hershey's Chocolate Bar
Lindt (when I'm feeling fancy)
Ghirardelli's Dark Chocolate with Almonds
Dove Milk Chocolate
Russell Stover's Pecan Delights
Nestle's Crunch & Milk Chocolate Bars
3 Muskateer's Dark Chocolate & Mint Bar
Andes Mints
Milky Way
Cella's Chocolate Covered Cherries
Heath Bars (actually more toffee than chocolate, but I love 'em)


----------



## katorade (Oct 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> These guys (Joseph Schmidt's Chocolates) make totally awesome, incredible chocolate. All their truffles are _amazing._ On the pricey end for chocolate, but worth it. (They do mail order.) If you're ever in the Bay Area they're available at most Andronico's supermarkets.
> 
> https://www.artisanconfection.com/stores/josephschmidt/default.asp



joseph schmidt are good if you're more about the chocolate than the filling, but when it comes to filled truffles, I am a sucker for an amazing filling. Some of the ones I've had from JS were a let down for being as pricey as they are.

The maple truffle, though...omg, it's like a pancake wrapped in chocolate. :eat2:

I'm a pretty big fan of Theo. His bread and chocolate bar makes me weak. It's very smooth dark chocolate with little bits of toasted buttered artisan bread. It's amazing.

I also love Vosges, especially the Barcelona, Naga, Wooloomooloo, and D'Oliva bars. New Tree's Relax bar with lavender and milk chocolate is sweetly refreshing and smells heavenly. I like the wacky chocolate.

My obsession as of late are chocolate dipped figs. OMG mouth orgasm. I am also dying to try the Chevre bonbon from Chuao chocolatier, but alas, they have no shops outside of California. At least not in Ohio. It's a dark chocolate ganache filled with goat cheese, pear, and crushed black pepper. WANT.


----------



## candie702 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am quite easy to please. I like Hershey's and the chips in the yellow bag


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 1, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I have to plug what I feel is the very best chocolate around, Gertrude Hawk Chocolates, http://www.gertrudehawkchocolates.com/index.cfm?act=shop. Growing up Easter wasnt Easter without this chocolate and a box of chocolate isn't a box of chocolate unless its this chocolate. My fave is the coconut clusters.


 
i totally agree. i grew up in nepa and gertrude hawk (we called it "the hawk") is the best! their peanut butter smidgins rock. have to say my fave hawk product of all time is the california carmel. carmel with nuts and raisins wrapped in milk chocolate. i go to their place in dunmore every time i go back to pa to visit family.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 2, 2008)

Brach's chocolate stars...do they still make 'em? *sigh.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2008)

katorade said:


> joseph schmidt are good if you're more about the chocolate than the filling, but when it comes to filled truffles, I am a sucker for an amazing filling. Some of the ones I've had from JS were a let down for being as pricey as they are.



The filling is as important to me as the outer chocolate, too, Katorade, so I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on this. :truffle-munching emoticon:  They (Joseph Schmidt's) do make 'em around here tho so I've probably had them a little fresher. 

I've also had the let-down from expensive chocolates (part of it is that I'm not rich, so if I splurge I want it to be _incredible_) but it can't be a choco-gasm every time.

_*compulsively posts another truffle pic*_ 

View attachment 51BDCjqLJrL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## Flabulous (Nov 9, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I know it sound cheap but i really love cadburys whispa's, sadly they dont do them anymore so i'll have to choose lindit white chocolate mmm



The wispa is back! You can get them again. I love them too


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2008)

I was once given a Caramellow Slab from Hotel Chocolat (www.hotelchocolat.co.uk). It was the best thing I've ever put in my mouth.


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 9, 2008)

_*Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory's Chocolate Covered Potato Chips, Toffee and their Caramel Apples.*_


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2008)

it's that time of year again....time for Hershey's candy cane kisses mmmmmm i looooooove 'em :eat2:


----------



## fiore (Nov 10, 2008)

If you ever get a chance, you have to try Moonstruck Chocolate!!

www.moonstruckchocolate.com

It's outrageous! They used to have one in my mall but I see on their website that they closed all of their stores other than their Portland, OR locations. What a shame. Damn economy!

I also love the Cadbury Creme eggs around Easter, Snickers at Halloween, Godiva box at Valentines... whatever's seasonal I guess


----------



## interesting monster (Nov 10, 2008)

Lindt and Sprungli truffles from their shop in Zurich. Fresh. No chaser.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

I LOOOOVE Cadbury. 

I think that's who make Flake Bars? 


...Oh. Gods. The Flake Bars.... *Stares off, Drools*..................


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 11, 2008)

Back when I was in high school they used to have these fund raisers where they would sell chocolate bars. They all had very generic names like Crunch, Caramel, Almond, etc.

The Caramel bars were the best thing ever. *sniff* Those were the days.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wookalai said:


> Back when I was in high school they used to have these fund raisers where they would sell chocolate bars. They all had very generic names like Crunch, Caramel, Almond, etc.
> 
> The Caramel bars were the best thing ever. *sniff* Those were the days.



Co-workers have been selling those choclate bars at work for over a month. They are a $1.00 per bar, and you are right, carmel ones are wonderful. The company name is World's Finest and they've been around as fund raisers for years!


----------



## Melian (Nov 12, 2008)

Friggin limited edition....*grumbles*







It tends to reappear at xmas, though. Regular Toblerone is pretty damn good, too.

Also, I have no idea what it's called, but my friend brought some little dark chocolates filled with chili pepper cream back from Korea - those things ROCKED.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2009)

I love Nutella. Chocolate hazelnut spread. Yum!

View attachment nutella.jpg


----------



## adasiyan (Aug 17, 2009)

lindt lindt lindt!!!!!!
anything lindt 
esp.the milk chocolate one


----------

